# Trek Mandone 5.0



## paramountz (Mar 10, 2004)

Hello Can anyone tell me where the Trek Mandone 5.0 is made? I looked for reviews but found none is this a new product? Any comments on this model? Thanks Steve


----------



## crossboy (Jan 9, 2007)

*Slave Labor*

Hand-Made in the USA by 11 yr olds.


----------



## paramountz (Mar 10, 2004)

*Excellent*

Now only if I can get my 8 year old in the Trek factory for the employee discount.


----------



## elistan (Oct 12, 2005)

its made in wisco.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Waterloo Wisconsin.


----------

